# Travel to |PEREIRA|



## MrColombia (Jul 13, 2006)

|PEREIRA-COLOMBIA|
A.k.a
La Querendona, Trasnochadora Y Morena​

Some of The SnapShots I Took!
Enjoy!




TRANSPORTATION
AVIANCA AIRLINES
















Walking Through Pereira Residential Areas







































My First Shots of Pereira.

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









Pereira....



Plaza de Bolivar
Pereira's Main Plaza 



















*Gobernacion de Risaralda...*










*Piscinas Olimpicas*











*Iglesia San Jose Con El Hotel Pereira*









*
Vista desde el Centro Comercial Ciudad Victoria.*




























*Recuperando El Espacio Publico en La Circunvalar*



















*Los Corales*



















*Universidad Andina*










*Very Soon UniPlex Circunvalar.......*










Juan Valdez










Tropical Cocktails/Circunvalar Plaza













































​


----------



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

Sorry, but definitely not the cutest city..

The plaza looks OK though.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Very nice, organized city, and quite sustainable. How many flights a day available from Bogota ?


----------



## MrColombia (Jul 13, 2006)

tvdxer said:


> Sorry, but definitely not the cutest city..
> 
> The plaza looks OK though.


Cant compare Apples & Pears....

I rather stay in Pereira than Minnesota IN A MILLION YEARS.

I think its a lovely Plaza, very vibrant, its the heat of that city.


----------



## MrColombia (Jul 13, 2006)

Skyprince said:


> Very nice, organized city, and quite sustainable. How many flights a day available from Bogota ?


*Avianca:* 8 Daily Flights (x2)from Bogota
It also has direct flights from Barranquilla/Cartagena with Avianca but im not sure how many.
*AeroRepublica:* 2 Daily Flights from Bogota & 1 Daily Flight from Panama starting July.
*Aires:* Daily Flights to Cali/Medellin & Daily Flight to Panama.


----------

